

Why is HP producing now more TouchPads? - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47614/why-hp-producing-now-more-touchpads

======
mcherm
It's an excellent question. An article that actually had an ANSWER to the
question would be quite interesting. This article has nothing more than some
speculation that perhaps HP has a bunch of parts inventory to get rid of,
which is admitted to be nothing but speculation.

My personal opinion is that the senior management at HP is trying to find the
fastest and most effective way to destroy the company, and they belatedly
realized that selling tablets at a significant loss per unit was even MORE
effective at that goal than getting out of the business that the company has
mastered in hopes of out-IBM'ing IBM.

------
JasPanesar
It seems to me they disrupted the market with a limited $99 firesale, got some
mindshare of customers, and may not have been wanting to kill it after all.

There's an article out there that said HP wanted to be the #2 tablet company
after iPad and they did it with the firesale.. lol.

------
6ren
_sure, we're losing money on each unit, but we'll make it up in volume._

I've heard the supplier argument because, but I think perhaps it's because
Samsung may be interested in buying it, to escape Apple litigation (along with
the PC division). Easy to sell as a going concern. But the simplest
explanation is: _today's HP is stupid._

~~~
IgorPartola
From the America version of The Office:

Oscar: I don't see how we can possibly sell these for that little without
losing money. Delivery alone will cost--

Michael Scott: OK well sometimes, sometimes, it makes financial sense to lose
money, right? Like for tax purposes?

Oscar: Actually, I ran the numbers on this, and in this case, it makes
financial sense to gain, money.

------
aaront
Interesting that the author asks the question about how many were sold, and
then mentions a few hundred. We already know that at least 5 digit values of
TouchPads were sold before the great unraveling of HP, and now that number is
no doubt into the hundreds of thousands, judging by demand and ad impressions
(as well as the download numbers on my webOS app).

------
pasbesoin
As near as I can tell from all this, there is no longer a way to sign up to be
notified by email of availability. (I.e. the only people who will be emailed
are those who already signed up some time ago, presumably during the first
round of the fire sale.)

If this is incorrect, can someone point me to the instructions to sign up for
email notification?

